# Suche aktuelle Netbeans-Version für Win 10



## ernst (24. Apr 2020)

Hallo allerseits,
um eine IDE für Java zu haben, will ich eine aktuelle Netbeans Version für das
32-Bit Betriebssystem Windows 10 runterladen.
Bei neueren Versionen gibt es aber nur die 64-Bit Version.
Könnt ihr mir eine Downloadseite für die neuste Version mit meinen o.g. Bedingungen angeben?
Zu welcher Version ratet ihr mir?
Sollte stabil laufen.

mfg
Ern



                                Nach oben


----------



## Dukel (24. Apr 2020)

Wieso hast du ein 32 Bit Windows 10?
Dann suche dir die letzte Version, die es noch in 32 Bit gibt.





						Apache NetBeans archive
					

Apache NetBeans archive releases




					netbeans.apache.org


----------



## ernst (24. Apr 2020)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Wieso hast du ein 32 Bit Windows 10?


Gute Frage!
Info zu meinem Prozessor:
----------------------------------------
Intel Pentium CPU G620 2,6 GHz
Systemtyp: x64 basierter Prozessor.
4 GB RAM wobei 2,9 GB davon verwendbar sind.
-----------------------------------------------
Vermutlich also eine 64-Bit Architektur.
Ich dachte, dass meine alten Programme darauf besser laufen als auf einem Win 10  64-Bit Betriebssystem.
Was meinst du dazu bzw. was rätst du mir?


mfg
Ern


----------



## Dukel (24. Apr 2020)

Müsste man testen. Aber 1. du hast dann 1 GB mehr nutzbaren Ram und 2. Aktuelle Software läuft da auch drauf, die es nur für 64bit gibt.


----------



## White_Fox (24. Apr 2020)

ernst hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst du dazu bzw. was rätst du mir?


Also ich rate zu mehr RAM, viel mehr RAM. Und einem 64-Bit-OS. 32-Bit ist was für das Museum.




ernst hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte, dass meine alten Programme darauf besser laufen als auf einem Win 10 64-Bit Betriebssystem.


Entweder sie laufen - oder sie laufen nicht. Aber sie laufen garantiert nicht besser. Ich wäre verwundert wenn dein 32-Bit-Programm etwas davon mitbekommt daß es auf einem 64-Bit-System läuft. Soweit ich weiß verwaltet Windows den Speicher für Programme dynamisch, d.h. das heißt z.B. das Windows dein Programm im Speicher umherschieben kann wo es will, ohne das dein Programm davon irgendetwas bemerken würde.


----------



## ernst (26. Apr 2020)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Wieso hast du ein 32 Bit Windows 10?
> Dann suche dir die letzte Version, die es noch in 32 Bit gibt.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Habe das 64-Bit Win 10 installiert.
Wenn man eingibt:
apache-netbeans-11-3.exe
wird man aufmerksam gemacht, dass man JDK installieren muss.
Habe erst JDK 15 installiert. Das wird von Netbeans nicht erkannt.
Dann habe ich JDK 14 installiert. 
Das gibt eine Fehlermeldung (irgendeine Klasse wird nicht gefunden).
Welches JDK soll ich installieren ?

mfg
Ern


----------



## Dukel (26. Apr 2020)

Steht beim Download mit:


> *Deployment platforms*
> Apache NetBeans 11.3 runs on the JDK LTS releases 8 and 11, as well as on JDK 14, i.e., the current JDK release at the time of this NetBeans release.



Welche Fehlermeldung kommt denn? Mit "irgendeiner" kann kein etwas anfangen.


----------



## ernst (26. Apr 2020)

Du hast Recht! Ich hole mein Versäumnis nach:
Ähnliche Fehlermeldung wie bei:








						Netbeans installation doesn't find JDK
					

installing Netbeans 6.0.1 on my windows computer, I find this error: Even if I my enviroment variables seems to be ok, when executing: I rebooted my system, but the error persists. Does anybody k...




					stackoverflow.com
				



Konkret:
----------------------------------------------------
Java SE Development Kitr (JDK) was not found on this Computer.
JDK 8 oe newer is required for installing the Net Beans IDE. 
Make sure that the JDK is properly installed and run installer against.
You can specify valid JDK Location using 
- javahome installer argument
To download the JDK visit:


			http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javaswe/download
		

----------------------------------------------------

Habe in meinem Win 10 nachgeschaut:
Dort steht bei m Eintrag Java, dass 
Version 8 update 251 
installiert ist.

Bem:
Mein 
jedit
findet das JDK und da gibt es keine Probleme.

mfg
Ern


----------



## LimDul (26. Apr 2020)

Schau mal, ob die Umgebungsvariable JAVA_HOME richtig gesetzt ist?


----------



## ernst (26. Apr 2020)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal, ob die Umgebungsvariable JAVA_HOME richtig gesetzt ist?


JAVA_HOME ist weder unter Benutzervariablen noch unter Systemvariablen als Umgebungsvariable in Win 10 aufgelistet.
Soll ich JAVA_HOME unter Benutzervariablen oder unter Systemvariablen als Umgebungsvariable definieren und welchen Wert soll ich dieser zuweisen ?
Kann es sein, dass es so schwierig ist, Apache Netbeans zu installieren ?
Ich hatte mit früheren Versionen von Netbeans dieses Problem nicht !

mfg
Ern


----------



## mihe7 (27. Apr 2020)

JAVA_HOME auf Pfad zum JDK setzen.


----------



## ernst (27. Apr 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> JAVA_HOME auf Pfad zum JDK setzen.


Habe in meinem Win 10 die Systemvariable 
JAVA_PATH
neu angelegt und auf den folgenden Wert gesetzt:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java

Danach Neustart und versucht Apache Netbeans zu installieren.
Es kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie früher.

mfg
Ern


----------



## LimDul (27. Apr 2020)

ernst hat gesagt.:


> Habe in meinem Win 10 die Systemvariable
> JAVA_PATH
> neu angelegt und auf den folgenden Wert gesetzt:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Java
> ...


Das ist nicht der Pfad zum JDK, der muss eine Ebene tiefer gehen. Bei mir wäre das:
c:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_241


----------



## Dukel (27. Apr 2020)

Außerdem heisst die Variable nicht "JAVA_PATH" sondern "JAVA_HOME".


----------



## ernst (27. Apr 2020)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem heisst die Variable nicht "JAVA_PATH" sondern "JAVA_HOME".


Erstmal Dank an alle für eure Ratschläge.

Habe die Umgebungsvariable JAVA_HOME auf den JDK gesetzt.
Dann kam zwar nicht mehr die o.g. Fehlermeldung, aber die Meldung, dass der JDK kein 32-Bit JDK ist.
Also habe ich JAVA deinstalliert und das folgende JDK installiert:
jdk-14.0.1.windows-x64-bin.exe
Wenn ich dann Folgendes eingebe:
apache-netbeans-11-3.exe 
kommt die Fehlermeldung:
Critical Error:
An unexpected exception happened in thread main.
Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError:
java/util/jar/Pack200

Diese Meldung ist unabhängig davon, ob ich JDK unter
C: \Programme\JAVA
oder
C: \Programme(x86)\JAVA
installiere

mfg
Ern


----------



## mihe7 (27. Apr 2020)

In Java 14 gibt es kein Pack200 mehr. Entweder versuchst Du es mit einem Java 13 oder Du probierst einfach mal das ZIP-File von NetBeans statt des Installers (wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kann man das einfach entpacken und von dort aus NetBeans aufrufen).


----------



## ernst (27. Apr 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> In Java 14 gibt es kein Pack200 mehr. Entweder versuchst Du es mit einem Java 13 oder Du probierst einfach mal das ZIP-File von NetBeans statt des Installers (wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kann man das einfach entpacken und von dort aus NetBeans aufrufen).


Auf:





						Java SE Development Kit 11- - Downloads
					






					www.oracle.com
				



versuche ich downzuloaden:
jdk-11.0.7_windows-x64_bin.exe
Dann kommt die Meldung:
Fehler: Umleitungsfehler.

Habe auch versucht:
jdk-13.0.2_windows-x64_bin.exe 
runterzuladen
Dann kommt die Meldung:
Sorry can't the page.

Könnt ihr mir eine Seite nennen, wo ich das JDK 13 runterladen kann?

mfg
Ern


----------



## M.L. (27. Apr 2020)

> Könnt ihr mir eine Seite nennen, wo ich das JDK 13 runterladen kann?


  Auf der Download Seite von Oracle herunterscrollen zu "Java Archive"-> https://www.oracle.com/java/technologies/oracle-java-archive-downloads.html -> https://www.oracle.com/java/technologies/javase/jdk13-archive-downloads.html   (setzt einen Login mit Oracle-Account voraus) Und für OpenJDK 13: https://jdk.java.net/java-se-ri/13


----------



## ernst (27. Apr 2020)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Und für OpenJDK 13: https://jdk.java.net/java-se-ri/13


1)
Super. Hat alles geklappt, ohne dass ich JAVA_HOME setzen musste.
Also:
jdk-13.0.2_windows-x64_bin.exe
installieren und dann installieren:
apache-netbeans-11-3.exe

2)
Ein Problem noch
Mein Editor
jEdit
meldet jetzt aber:
jEdit benötigt Run Time Envirement 1.8.0
Was soll ich machen?

mfg
Ern


----------



## ernst (27. Apr 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> In Java 14 gibt es kein Pack200 mehr. Entweder versuchst Du es mit einem Java 13 oder Du probierst einfach mal das ZIP-File von NetBeans statt des Installers (wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kann man das einfach entpacken und von dort aus NetBeans aufrufen).


1)
Auf der Website:


			https://netbeans-ide.de.uptodown.com/Windows
		

gibt es kein zip-File von Netbeans.

2)
"In Java 14 gibt es kein Pack200 mehr"
Darauf könnte man auf der Website von Apache Netbeans hingewiesen werden.
Da erscheint aber nur der Hinweis:
"Das Java Development Kit (JDK) muss installiert sein, damit sich Netbeans installieren lässt."
Das finde ich schade.

mfg
Ern


----------



## Dukel (27. Apr 2020)

ernst hat gesagt.:


> Ein Problem noch
> Mein Editor
> jEdit
> meldet jetzt aber:
> ...



Welches jEdit?


			
				http://www.jedit.org/index.php?page=compatibility hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jEdit 5.6+ *requires* Java 11 or later.


Hast du evtl. ein jEdit vor 5.6?


----------



## M.L. (27. Apr 2020)

> gibt es kein zip-File von Netbeans.


 -> https://netbeans.apache.org/download/nb113/nb113.html  ( Binaries)    Apropos: "The installers will NOT run under JDK 14 because usage is made of the Pack200 Tools and API, for packing and unpacking, which is removed in JDK 14, see JEP 367. " )


----------



## Dukel (27. Apr 2020)

ernst hat gesagt.:


> Auf der Website:
> 
> 
> https://netbeans-ide.de.uptodown.com/Windows
> ...



Man läd sich die Software beim Hersteller und nicht "irgendwo" herunter!





						Downloading Apache NetBeans 11.3
					

Apache NetBeans 11.3 Download




					netbeans.apache.org


----------



## ernst (27. Apr 2020)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Hast du evtl. ein jEdit vor 5.6?


1)
ja, habe es deinstalliewrt.
Dann bin auf jedit.org
Der Hinweis: 
----------------
jEdit 5.6+ *requires* Java 11 or later.
jEdit 5.4 - 5.5 *requires* JRE 1.8 (aka Java 8) or later.
----------------
sagt, dass man bei jEdit 5 mit JRE 1.8 auskommen würde.
Stimmt aber nicht. Bei mir verlangt jEdit 5.5 den JDK 1.8

2)
Auf der Seite:


			jEdit - Programmer's Text Editor - download
		

wird angegeben, dass man mit :
Download: Daily Builds
jEdit 5.6pre1 
runterladen kann.
Klick ich das an, komme ich zu:


			Directory Listing of /projects/jedit-daily/
		

Wenn ich dort dann auf
home
klicke, passiert nichts.

mfg
Ern



----------


----------



## mihe7 (27. Apr 2020)

@ernst  Die Antworten #22 und #23 von @M.L. und @Dukel hast Du gesehen?


----------



## ernst (27. Apr 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> @ernst  Die Antworten #22 und #23 von @M.L. und @Dukel hast Du gesehen?


Ja, deswegen bin ich ja zum Hersteller von jEdit und habe versucht dort ein neueres JEdit zu bekommen:
jEdit5.6
Das dann mit dem JDK 13 zusammenarbeitet:
jEdit 5.6+ *requires* Java 11 or later.

Oder habe ich das etwas mißverstanden ?

mfg
Ern


----------



## Dukel (27. Apr 2020)

Die Daily Builds von jEdit sind leer... D.h. es gibt noch keine jEdit Version, die mit einem neueren JDK arbeitet.
Dann würde ich Java 1.8 und Java 13 paralell installieren. Für jEdit nutzt du 1.8, für alles andere 13.


----------



## ernst (27. Apr 2020)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Dann würde ich Java 1.8 und Java 13 paralell installieren. Für jEdit nutzt du 1.8, für alles andere 13.


Gut, dann lade ich JDK 1.8 runter.
Wie bringe ich dann JEdit und Apache Netbeans bei, welches JDK sie nehmen sollen ?

mfg
Ern


----------



## M.L. (27. Apr 2020)

> Apache Netbeans bei, welches JDK sie nehmen sollen


  NetBeans - Tools - Java Platform Manager   (evtl. zusätzlich auch 'netbeans.conf' und Setzen von 'netbeans_jdkhome' )


----------



## ernst (27. Apr 2020)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> NetBeans - Tools - Java Platform Manager   (evtl. zusätzlich auch 'netbeans.conf' und Setzen von 'netbeans_jdkhome' )


Danke für den Tipp:
Habe Folgendes probiert:
Nach Installation von JDK13 und Apache Netbeans habe ich JDK 1.8 installiert 
und die Systemvariable JAVA_HOME auf diesen JDK 1.8 gesetzt.
Damit geht es auch.
Vermutlich hat Apache Netbeans - Tools - Java Platform Manager beim Installieren automatisch einen Verweis 
auf JDK 13 gespeichert.

mfg
Ern


----------



## ernst (28. Apr 2020)

Vielen Dank an alle.
Es hat jetzt endlich alles geklappt.

PS:
Wenn man folgende Installationsreihenfolge einhält:
JDK13 --> Apache Netbeans --> JDK8
dann wird bei
Tools - Java Platforms 
automatisch der Pfad für JDK13, also z.B:
C:\Program Files\Java\jdk-13.0.2
eingetragen.
Man muß dann nur noch bei
JAVA_HOME
den Pfad für JDK8 eintragen.

mfg
Ern


----------

